# bioload



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

This is irritating . . . I think my tank can't handle the bioload of my 2 rbps.

I have a 30gallon tank. I had a Whisper 30 on it, and my ammonia was at a constant 0.25-1ppm or something. So after getting ppls' opinions, they tell me that I need more biological filtration.

So I added an extra Whisper 40 (210 gph) and my tank underwent a mini-cycle because I accidentally rinsed the bio-bag off the Whisper 30 (145 gph) in tap water. So my ammonia reaches 0 and so does my nitrites. I check the ammonia and it's 0.25ppm. I do a water change and check the ammonia later and it is still 0.25 ppm. _Do I need more biological filtration?!?_ Both filters come with "Bio-Form, creates a large 3-dimensional area for cultivating aerobic bacteria, which eliminate toxic ammonia and nitrites. No moving parts means long-term reliability."

My 2 ps arent that big. 1 is like 4in and the other is like 5in? I don't get it cause I see other ppl with many small ps in a small tank and I don't hear them complaining about ammonia or I see huge ps in a small tank and they dont complain either.

I am waiting to find a lone Irritan and trade them off. Do you think that one Irritan will not cause the ammonia to go above 0?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tell me more about the system.

whats the PH? How often are you doing water changes? how large are they?

how often are you feeding? what are you feeding? how MUCH are you feeding?


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Peacock said:


> tell me more about the system.
> 
> whats the PH? How often are you doing water changes? how large are they?
> 
> ...


Don't know the PH. Lately, I've been doing water changes every 3 days. I think they are around 4-5 inches (as i said)? I feed 1 shrimp in the morning and 1 @ night.

could my filter be dirty or something? i never clean my filter. ill do another water change today.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds like you may have killed off the bacteria by rinsing under a sink..Does your water treated with chlorine/chloramines or do you have well water ?? Looks like your tank may be in for a re-cycle...Next time when cleanining filter do it in a bucket of tank water to be safe.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Sounds like you may have killed off the bacteria by rinsing under a sink..Does your water treated with chlorine/chloramines or do you have well water ?? Looks like your tank may be in for a re-cycle...Next time when cleanining filter do it in a bucket of tank water to be safe.
> [snapback]923020[/snapback]​


As I stated in my first post, I did probably kill off my bacteria, and my tank went through another cycle already.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I think you might just not be waiting long enough for the bacteria to develop.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Anyone know what the problem is. My friend just said something about surface area but I dunno what he's talking about. I'm thinking about selling my rbps and getting something else unless I can figure out the problem =/.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you have plenty of surface area to suport the current bioload.

i think you may not be waiting long enough.. If you still have Ammonia and Nitrite, your cycle is not completed.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Peacock said:


> you have plenty of surface area to suport the current bioload.
> 
> i think you may not be waiting long enough.. If you still have Ammonia and Nitrite, your cycle is not completed.
> [snapback]925793[/snapback]​


but my ammonia peaked and went to 0 already. then my nitrite peaked and went to 0. but i did water changes through some of this. so could that be a problem?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

well that could have effected your testing.. by doing water changes you are taking out ammonia and nitrite that would be needed to suply the bacteria..

how are the readings now? test all again and report back


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Peacock said:


> well that could have effected your testing.. by doing water changes you are taking out ammonia and nitrite that would be needed to suply the bacteria..
> 
> how are the readings now? test all again and report back
> [snapback]930219[/snapback]​


got back from retreat today. i told my rents how to feed my ps. checked ammonia and its 4 ppm. boooo


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I dont think .25 PPM of ammonia is much to worry about, is it?


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> I dont think .25 PPM of ammonia is much to worry about, is it?
> [snapback]932570[/snapback]​


even if that were the case, there shouldnt be any detectable ammonia @ all. anywho, it went all the way up to 4 ppm . . .


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

.25 isnt bad, but its still too much. 4ppm is off the richter scale lol. change that water immediately. 25-30%.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> .25 isnt bad, but its still too much. 4ppm is off the richter scale lol. change that water immediately. 25-30%.
> [snapback]933679[/snapback]​


man....i know _that_. what i need to know is what the main problem is.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Flip said:


> man....i know _that_. what i need to know is what the main problem is.
> [snapback]934579[/snapback]​


The problem is that you killed your bacteria by washing off the filter media in chlorinated water, which you stated *yourself* in an earlier post.

So what exactly are you asking?

Its going to take a good amount of time to become fully cycled so make sure you keep up with water changes.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i doubt the bacteria died from chlorinated water...however, its quite possible you washed it all off and down your sink. this is why its a good idea to have 2 filters on a cycled tank, change them in two week intervals, 1 month total for each. or wash in a bucket of tankwater.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> Flip said:
> 
> 
> > man....i know _that_. what i need to know is what the main problem is.
> ...


Alright, since you apparently didn't understand my post, i'll reiterate it.
1) My ammonia wouldn't drop from 0.25 ppm or something even after numerous water changes (No leftover contaminates or anything). I had a Whisper 30 on my 30gallon with 2 small ps.
2) To make matters worse, I thoroughly rinsed out my bio-bag in tap water. As a result, the ammonia went off the charts.
3) After seeking help on Piranha-Fury, members told me that I probably didn't have enough biological filtration in the first place. Given that, I purchased another filter to add to my tank (Whisper 40).
4) After a while, my ammonia peaked then went down, and my nitrites did the same.
5) I thought my parameters would be steady now, but after checking my ammonia a few days later, it was at 0.25 ppm or something. I did a water change and came back 3 days later (went on a retreat). On Sunday, I checked the ammonia and it was around 4 ppm or something. I did a water change.

I'm going to check my parameters now. Sorry if I wasn't clear in my post.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Flip said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear in my post.
> [snapback]934857[/snapback]​


You weren't unclear I was just temporarily retarded when I read it.

Your ammonia will be around .25 even with daily water changes. That is alright for now. Ammonia occurs even from fish respiration, so don't expect it to go down to zero even right after a water change.

If you can find some, bio spira would probably be your best option for now.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> Flip said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if I wasn't clear in my post.
> ...


BUT my ammonia already peaked and dropped down to 0 so why would it rise again.

just checked my ammonia and its around 4 ppm.

Could carbon be a problem? Shouldn't you change it once a month? I last changed it on 2/16


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

BUT my ammonia already peaked and dropped down to 0 so why would it rise again.

*I'm not sure, but evidently you'll have to go through another cycle, hopefully you'll have enough bacteria soon*

just checked my ammonia and its around 4 ppm.

Could carbon be a problem? Shouldn't you change it once a month? I last changed it on 2/16

*Carbon has little or no affect on ammonia. In fact, I do not have carbon in a single one of my filters because it has never done anything for me besides remove medication.*

[snapback]934891[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> BUT my ammonia already peaked and dropped down to 0 so why would it rise again.
> 
> *I'm not sure, but evidently you'll have to go through another cycle, hopefully you'll have enough bacteria soon*
> 
> ...


[snapback]934906[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------

